# what year trane a/c do i have?



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

The answer to your question lies in the Serial number. Below is some info that might help. Also, I think Plumber 101 is a Trane dude, he might be able to help better.

Good luck.
*
TRANE
*Trane used alpha codes in their serial numbers to determine year of manufacture. They started this in 1987 with the letter B and skipped the letters I, O, Q, U, Z 
In 2002 they started their serial numbers with the year it was built. 
The first letter of the serial number gives the year of manufacture as follows: 

9=2009 8=2008 7=2007 6=2006 5=2005 4=2004
3=2003 2=2002 Z=2001 R=2000 P=1999 N=1998
M=97 L=96 K=95 J=94 H=93 G=92 F=91 E=90
D=89 C=88 B=87 S=86 Y=85 X=84 W=83

U=82(seventh digit)
T=81(seventh digit)
O, A=80(seventh digit)


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Post serial number..please

Can not tell year by model number


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Double check the model number I am not finding anything with the number you provided

Every unit comes with a owners and intallation manaule


----------



## GENATAY (Jun 14, 2009)

*what year is my trane a/c*

Thank you for your quick response. Here is the serial # 8215LG36V


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

The model number you provided is for the air handler not the actual a/c condenser.

From what I am seeing is that it was made the 21st week of 2008.

Below is a link to the Install and Owners manual

https://www.comfortsite.com/EBiz/ProductMatrix/Download.aspx?LitTypeID=SVU&LON=32-5039-05

https://www.comfortsite.com/EBiz/ProductMatrix/Download.aspx?LitTypeID=SVN&LON=18-GJ02D1-1


----------



## GENATAY (Jun 14, 2009)

*what year is my trane a/c*

Thank you Plumber101 for everything.. now to get them to give her a manual.
apparently they didn't sell her one big enough for 1500sq feet home, using a 2.5 ton a/c ...in SOUTH ALABAMA 30 MILES FROM THE BEACH..


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

GENATAY said:


> Thank you Plumber101 for everything.. now to get them to give her a manual.
> apparently they didn't sell her one big enough for 1500sq feet home, using a 2.5 ton a/c ...in SOUTH ALABAMA 30 MILES FROM THE BEACH..


 
I posted links for the manuals .. just click on them and print

Why do you need the manual are you having problems?


----------



## GENATAY (Jun 14, 2009)

*Size of my a/c*

She's claiming it won't shut off setting at 78. 90degrees outside. The one she had before kept the house comfortable.The freon is perfect and all filters, no leaks.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Measure the temp coming out of the supply register and return grill and post it


----------



## GENATAY (Jun 14, 2009)

*what year is my trane a/c*

OK. I'll be going to her house tomorrow, find someone w/ gauges. It is 80degrees in her home 93 outside. She set the thermostat at 73.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Make sure they have temp probes to measure air temps, and line temps.
Because pressures alone don't tell you anything.


----------

